# Emission Code



## Cruzified12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just hit 4k miles on my Cruze and according to onstar its an emission code. Anyone had this problem or know what it is?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

What's the code? I'm sure the guys could help out with a code. Could be an emissions leak. Are you fueling up your car and stopping at the first click? If not, that can cause emission problems.


----------



## Cruzified12 (Sep 29, 2011)

My OBD2 computer says P0449 which is an emission code and I have always topped it off after it clicks off never had a problem till this car. Very possible.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...check that both the GAS cap and the OIL cap/DIP stick are all seated and tightened correctly. Yes, a loose OIL cap or not fully seated DIP stick can "throw" an emission code.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Cruzified12 said:


> Just hit 4k miles on my Cruze and according to onstar its an emission code. Anyone had this problem or know what it is?


I had the exact same problem. When you think the gas cap is on tight by the clicking sound it may not be. Pull straight up on the cap and it might just come out after clicking to be locked. What happens is this. The green rubber seal is grabbing the metal and not allowing the cap to rotate into a tight sealing position. Someone on this sight sent me a very nice email explaining that I needed to put silicon on the seal and it would work. I tried it and the cap went around about 3/4 of a turn before clicking and then it was tight and I could not pull it straight out! I went to a tube of vasoline and that works just as good. My wife uses her lube sometimes...but the car runs better with a tight gas cap. I finally had to go to dealer at first and he tried putting the gas cap on 10 times and 3 of those times it did not catch but it did click like it was on. The dealer replaced the cap but it did not solve the problem...only vaseline did the trick...give it a try and you will see. Bad design..need to go back to the old style cap.


----------

